# Der 'Spiele auf Englische Synchro umstellen' -Thread



## blaidd (19. April 2011)

Okay, nachdem mich mal wieder eine Deutsche Synchro "erfreut" hat, und mich das dazugehörige Spiel (Need for Speed - Shift 2 Unleashed) ganz besonders beim Versuch die Sprache umzustellen genervt hat, öffne ich jetzt mal einen Threat für all jene, die wie ich lieber auf Englisch spielen, als sich eine total vermurkste Deutsche Synchro anzutun.

Gut, in einem Rennspiel ist es mir normalerweise egal, allzuviel geredet wird da ja üblicherweise nicht, aber grade in Shift 2, wo mir ständig irgendein (mir unbekannter) Promi-Rennfahrer mit seiner 'Nachbars Bubi' Stimme in unglaublich lippenunsynchronen Videos irgendwas verklickert, nervt es mich dann schon.

Vor allem weil ich mir eine Version aus den UK besorgt habe, wie eigentlich immer... Trotzdem installiert sich das Spiel ungefragt auf Deutsch. Okay, sollte ja kein Problem sein, im Vorgänger konnte man die Sprache ja direkt im Menu auswählen. Pustekuchen. Aus irgendeinem völlig hirnrissigem Grund fehlt die Option bei Shift 2. Genausowenig kann man die Sprache per ini, config oder sonstwas einfach per Editor umzustellen. Natürlich schmeißt mir das Installationsprogramm die anderen Sprachen trotzdem auf die Platte. Toll! Ich liebe sowas.

Naja, bevor ich mich weiter aufrege, man kann die Sprache per Registry umstellen. Allerdings nicht im Eintrag von Shift 2, sondern unter den Systemeinstellungen. Prächtig. 
Den Eintrag findet ihr hier:
[ H K E Y _ C U R R E N T _ U S E R \ C o n t r o l   P a n e l \ I n t e r n a t i o n a l ] 
und müßt "LocaleName" von "de-DE" auf "en-US" ändern

Das hat mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Auswirkungen auf andere Programme, deshalb muß man den Eintrag nach dem Zocken wieder auf "de-DE" setzen. Ätzend.
Außer man schreibt sich eine kleine Batch-Datei, die das für einen übernimmt 
Die Datei findet ihr im Anhang, um sie auszuführen braucht man wahrscheinlich Administratorrechte. Ansonsten sollte es keine Probleme geben...
[EDIT:] Ach ja, einfach in euren Shift 2 Ordner entpacken, und Shift2.bat starten. Alternativ die jeweiligen .reg Dateien anklicken. Ihr könnt die Dateien im Editor öffnen, da ist nichts drin, was euren Computer explodieren läßt... 

Viel Spaß beim zocken auf Englisch,

So long.

P.S.: Ich schreibe bald weitere Anleitungen, eventuell mit kleinen Patches etc., wenn es nötig ist...
Darunter für Mass Effect (2), Dragon Age (2), Neverwinter Nights 2, BioShock (2), Singularity, usw. soweit meine Nerven das zulassen mit Verleichsvideos. Für Shift 2 reiche ich eventuell noch welche nach.


----------



## Master Shake (19. April 2011)

*AW: Der 'Spiele auf Englische Synchro umstellen' -Threat*

Deutscher Syncro - *Threat*? Wen willst du denn bedrohen?


----------



## blaidd (19. April 2011)

*AW: Der 'Spiele auf Englische Synchro umstellen' -Threat*

Okay, vergeßt die Videos zu Shift 2, mein Aufnahmeprogramm hat rumgezickt, und ich hab keine Lust den ganzen Kram nochmal zu machen...

Dafür hab ich was anderes:

Bulletstorm

_Sprache bei der Installation wählbar: ja.
Sprache umstellbar: ja, per Registry.
Zusätzliche Dateien nötig: nein_

Okay, zugegeben, das Spiel ist nicht umbedingt dialoglastig, und wirft im Prinzip nur mit markigen Sprüchen und Schimpfwörtern um sich... Aber hey, selbst wenn man nicht so gut Englisch spricht verpaßt man nicht viel von der "Handlung" 

 Die Deutsche Sprachversion ist keine Vollkatastrophe, aber auch kein Highlight. Die Englische Version ist deutlich besser, haut einen allerdings nicht vom Hocker.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2xo_aSfkac


Um die Sprache umzustellen muß man per Registry diesen Eintrag ändern:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\BulletStorm]
Beim Wert "Locale" trägt man 1033 für Englisch und 1031 für Deutsch ein.

Im Anhang sind die beiden .reg Dateien, einfach irgendwohin kopieren und doppelklicken. Das Spiel sollte nun in der gewünschten Sprache laufen.

[EDIT:] Sorry wegen der Ruckler ab und zu, ich hab nicht nur aufgenommen, sondern im Hintergrund auch noch Videos encodiert, hat anscheinend das Streaming ein bisschen gestört...


----------



## blaidd (19. April 2011)

*AW: Der 'Spiele auf Englische Synchro umstellen' -Threat*



Master Shake schrieb:


> Deutscher Syncro - *Threat*? Wen willst du denn bedrohen?



Hoppla, *lol* Das kommt wenn man am Wochenende nur gesammelte fünf oder sechs Stunden schläft... da verwechselt man schon mal einen Faden mit einer Drohung... 

Mal sehen, ob ich's geändert bekomme, ist ja peinlich...

[EDIT:] Nö, geht anscheinend nicht... Aber irgendwer wird's schon können. Falls ein Mod vorbeischaut, bitte mal das harte 't' gegen ein weiches 'd' austauschen. Thx.


----------



## blaidd (19. April 2011)

*AW: Der 'Spiele auf Englische Synchro umstellen' -Threat*

Mass Effect 2

_Sprache bei der Installation wählbar: ja.
Sprache umstellbar: ja, per ini. Möglich ist auch Deutscher Text, Englische Sprache.
Zusätzliche Dateien nötig: ja, ca. 2Gb_ _**nur wenn man Englisch installiert hat und auf Deutsch wechseln will, sonst liegen die Dateien schon auf der Platte**_

Okay, daß ist wohl eins der bestsynchronisierten Games ever! Das Staraufgebot der Englischen Originalfassung ist wirklich beeindruckend... Ein paar davon sieht man hier in diesem Trailer: The Stars of Mass Effect 2

Ich muß sagen, selbst die Deutsche Version ist gar nicht mal so übel (hab's für die Videos zum ersten Mal auf Deutsch gespielt). Hier und da sind mir ein paar kleine Fehler aufgefallen, manchmal spinnen die Animationen ein bisschen und ein paar Mal wurde wohl die Lippensynchronation vergessen, allerdings besteht natürlich die Chance, daß diese kleinen Problemchen mit einem der Patches verschwunden sind... Da ich die Daten frisch von der DVD kopiert habe, kann ich dazu natürlich nichts sagen.
Ab und zu gibt's auch einen kleinen Fehler in der Übersetzung, allerdings ziemlich selten, und die Übersetzung an sich ist auch recht gut, nicht sklavisch wortgetreu übersetzt und nur in den seltensten Fällen wirkt es etwas holprig.
Die Qualität der Sprecher ist für ein eingedeutschtes Spiel gradezu genial, da kann man -wenn man sich die sonstige Qualität so ansieht- nicht wirklich meckern.
Schaut man sich aber mal Englische Reviews zu ein paar Games an, bemerkt man, daß es für eine ähnliche Qualität der Synchro dort wahrscheinlich einen Rüffel gegeben hätte...

Und das nicht zu Unrecht. Gegen die Originalfassung stinkt die Deutsche Synchro sang- und klanglos ab.

Die Sprache umzustellen geht relativ einfach, am einfachsten ist natürlich, einfach bei der Installation Englisch zu wählen, ich geh aber einfach mal davon aus, daß das Spiel schon auf Deutsch installiert ist...

[EDIT] ***Als erstes muß man von der DVD die Sprachdateien kopieren. Die liegen praktischerweise als .rar-Datei im .\data Ordner. Man braucht nur die Dateien aus german.rar 
Die muß man in sein Mass Effect 2-Verzeichnis entpacken (mit Ordnerstruktur selbstverständlich), dann braucht man nur noch*** *Ist natürlich Unsinn, daß muß man nur machen, wenn man Englisch installiert hat und auf Deutsch spielen will* 

unter .\Mass Effect 2\data\ die sku.ini editieren.
die Einträge VOLanguage und TextLanguage auf INT (Englisch) oder DEU (Deutsch) setzen, fertig.

Wenn man TextLanguage auf DEU läßt, ist nur die Sprachausgabe Englisch, der Text und auch die Untertitel sind Deutsch.

DLCs werden allesamt Multilingual installiert, da braucht man sich nicht drum zu scheren...

Hier sind ein paar Szenen aus beiden Versionen, relativ spoilerfrei...


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Te88DTawxk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bv9t9bLYdRc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xokQyRKmK34
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNiICIjNz5U



Was zum Teufel mein Zaeed mit "ich schalte das Ding lieber ab, bevor es anfängt zu stinken"? Im Englischen heißt's "I'd better turn this thing in, before it starts to reek..." richtige Übersetzung wäre: "Ich liefer das Ding lieber ab..."

Im Video mit dem Illusive Man kann sich Miranda anscheinend nicht entscheiden, ob Shepard jetzt männlich oder weiblich ist.

Naja, wie gesagt, kaum Fehler


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. April 2011)

Ich hab aus der Bedrohung mal ein Thema gemacht 

Zum Thema: Ich kaufe idR ohnehin nur uncut aus UK und/oder Steam und zocke zumeist englisch. Einzig textlastige RPGs dann doch lieber auf Deutsch - diese Art Englisch ist nicht meins, bin eher "US Slangler".


----------



## blaidd (19. April 2011)

Danke, Marc..!

Naja, daß geht ja noch... schwieriger ist da schon so was wie die Ultima-Reihe oder auch die Remakes, wo man mit klassischem Shakespeare-Englisch zugedichtet wird... "Ah, T'is the Avatar I lay mine eyes upon. I greet thee! I trust thine day did treat thee well, old friend. Why didst thy leave thine home and hast returned to Britannia, if I may boldly ask? Dost thou need anything of thine friend Iolo?" oder so ähnlich... (Ich kann's lesen, nicht umbedingt schreiben) 

Ist wahrscheinlich Gewöhnungssache, ich konsumiere praktisch alle meine Medien auf Englisch, sieht man mal von Nachrichten und ähnlichem ab und bin auch öfter mal in den Staaten, Family oder Freunde besuchen... ich glaub, ich habe seit ich zwölf oder so bin kaum mehr ein Deutsches Buch angefaßt, es sei denn als Verzweiflungstat am Bahnhof oder Flughafen oder eben im Deutschunterricht... 
Die meisten meiner Freunde können mit Übersetzungen auch nicht so richtig was anfangen, wenn ich dann z.B. mal mit denen ins Kino gehe, schauen wir eigentlich immer die Originalfassung. Und mein DVD-Player bzw. PS3 sind sowieso auf Englisch gestellt, so daß ich zuhause beim Filmegucken als Standart die Englische Tonspur habe...

Wahrscheinlich nervt es mich deswegen auch besonders, wenn irgendwas nicht sauber übersetzt wird, oder ich die Englischen Wörter an den Lippen ablesen kann, aber irgendwas anderes höre... fühlt sich dann immer so an, als bekomme mein Hirn zwei verschiedene Reize, oder als würde ich mit den Ohren schielen 

[EDIT:] Ich spiele übrigens nicht alle Spiele auf Englisch. Wenn das Spiel aus Deutschland kommt, ist meistens die Sprachausgabe deutlich besser... ich schätze mal, das liegt daran, daß die Entwickler selbst viel Wert auf eine anständige Synchro legen. Beispiel wäre dafür z.B. "Drakensang - Am Fluß der Zeit." oder die Gothic-Reihe bzw. Risen.
Wenn die Spiele aus Osteuropa oder Russland kommen, ist die Deutsche Synchro meistens auch besser als die Englische. Ich hab da teilweise schon Synchros gehört, wo man die Pause gehört hat, wenn irgendein Azubi beim Ablesen vom Text in die nächste Zeile gekommen ist... Ganz krass ist z.B. Star Wolves 2 Da läuft einem mit jedem Satz ein Schauer über den Rücken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Two Worlds 2 ist auch ziemlich schlecht... etwa auf dem Niveau wie eine übliche Deutsche Synchro. Auf Englischen Seiten gibt's für so was Motze...
Star Wolves 2 Intro Englisch
Two Worlds 2

Stalker bekommt auch regelmäßig sein Fett ab: Stalker - Call of Pripyat: English Translation Abomination


----------

